

Building Software in Public - rsobers
http://robsobers.com/building-software-public/

======
mordae
Oh.

Data-driven Parenting?! Seriously? As in, "you were a naughty child, we can't
employ you?".

~~~
rsobers
Huh? No, not at all. :-)

It's more like: Sally's morning nap is getting shorter and shorter, maybe it's
time to switch her to just 1 nap a day. Or, what snack did Joey have today at
daycare? Was he in a good mood? Are we low on diapers?

------
jhartikainen
I think it's going to be interesting to read about this as I'm sort of
building a SaaS myself as well. Subscribed to the blog feed

------
lifeisstillgood
Not sure where the data driven parenting part comes in from earlier comment -
this seems to be a app for snagging photos and "took first steps". As a parent
of young children at nursery school, I would love it if they supplied snaps
and so on (They do use some iPad app, and print things out to a folder) - it
just has all gone so quickly so something to pull it together whould have been
/ will be useful.

That said, I have nothing like the time to upload a photo to J Random website.

Hence my marketing tip o' the day -> get day care and nursery schools on board
- you have a market. Try and get parents on board and you have maybe three
email signups.

I did not see but are you releaseing the code under a free license?

Also, Barry and patio11 open their books to a developer audience whilst mostly
selling to a developer audience. So you might not get the same uplift. Then
again its worth trying, HN readers have sex too :-)

~~~
rsobers
I totally agree: daycare is the market. The only reason I'm marketing to stay-
at-home parents and nannies is because the app doesn't really have to change
in order to do so, and because parents are very vocal online and can really
help spread the word. I might drop the parent/home angle eventually. We'll
see.

Yeah, the book and the app are totally separate audiences. Not ideal, but
that's how it turned out. Munchkin Report is my personal Bingo Card Creator
(h/t patio11).

~~~
lifeisstillgood
Good luck

